# هل يمكن دخول الانترنت باستخدام كرت الsatellite



## ciemo87 (16 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم الاخوة الكرام بقسم الالكترونيات اتمني ان اجد عندكم الجواب الشافي فالموضوع جد اتعبي حتي مللت البحث وسؤالي هو كيف يمكن استخدام الانترنت باستخدام كرت ال satellite لانه يوجد في الاسطوانة مع برنامج DVBplayer برنامج IPreceiver الذي يدل علي انه يممكنك الدخول للانترنت ولاكنه لا يعمل لدي ولقد بحثت كثيرا في الموضوع ولم اتوفق في معرفة المشكلة او ماذا يحتاج.. اشتراك, اجهزة اخري ام ماذا وارجو من الاخوة الذين لديهم خبرة في الموضوع ان يفيدونا ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير وجزاك الله خير.​


----------



## قندس (16 مارس 2009)

ببساطه تحتاج satelliteاما صحن الدش فمخصص فقط للاستقبال وليس للارسال و الاستقبال وهذه هي المشكله فقط


----------



## مهندس بغداد (17 مارس 2009)

هناك شركات عالمية تشترك من خلالها بخدمة تجهيز الانترنيت مباشرة من القمر الصناعي وبكرت الستلايت ( استقبال فقط ) ويكون سرعة تحميله فائقة اما الارسال فيكون عن طريق الاشتراك المحلي مثل الهاتف او الدي اس ال 
او شبكات الوايرليس
اي سيكون عندك حسابان واحد محلي والاخر عالمي من القمر
وهذا تكلفة عالية لكن بسرعة تحميل كبيره جدا


----------



## ciemo87 (18 مارس 2009)

> *ببساطه تحتاج satelliteاما صحن الدش فمخصص فقط للاستقبال وليس للارسال و الاستقبال وهذه هي المشكله فقط*



الاخ الكريم الباشمهندس قندس شكرا علي الرد وبارك الله فيك ورزقك من كل خير بصراحة ما فهمت ماذا تقصد بانني احتاج الي satellite هل تقصد انه يجب ان يكون هنالك صحن اخر للارسل(transmitting antenna) ام ماذا؟؟؟ ارجو مزيد من التوضيح؟؟؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 مارس 2009)

اخى
المسألة ببساطة تحتاج ما يسمى UpLink وهو ما يرسل ما تطلب مشاهدته من النت أو العنوان URL الذى تريد صفحته ولكى ترسل هذا الطلب ليس فقط يجب أن يكون لديك صحن ارسال ولكن يجب أن يكون لك رقم IP خاص بك لذلك عندما استخدموا هذه الخدمة كانت ترسل عبر خط انترنت أرضى و تستقبل من الدش


----------



## ciemo87 (18 مارس 2009)

> *هناك شركات عالمية تشترك من خلالها بخدمة تجهيز الانترنيت مباشرة من القمر الصناعي وبكرت الستلايت ( استقبال فقط ) ويكون سرعة تحميله فائقة اما الارسال فيكون عن طريق الاشتراك المحلي مثل الهاتف او الدي اس ال
> او شبكات الوايرليس
> اي سيكون عندك حسابان واحد محلي والاخر عالمي من القمر
> وهذا تكلفة عالية لكن بسرعة تحميل كبيره جدا*



الاخ الفاضل مهندس بغداد مشكور علي التوضيح وجزاكم الله كل خير ورزقكم العلم النافع والعمل الصالح وهناك استفسار بسيط هل هذا يعني انه بالاضافة الي الكرت الذي استخدمه الان احتاج الي الاشتراك عبر شركة عالمية توفر هذه الخدمة واذا كان كذلك فهذا انني فقط استفيد من التحميل عبر الشركة اما الارسال فيكون عبر المزود المحلي مما يعني انني احتاج للاشتراك عبر مزود محلي ايضا ولكن كيف يمكن النوفيق بين المزودين(ارسال عبر مزود واستقبال عبر اخر؟؟؟؟؟) ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ciemo87 (18 مارس 2009)

> *اخى
> المسألة ببساطة تحتاج ما يسمى UpLink وهو ما يرسل ما تطلب مشاهدته من النت أو العنوان URL الذى تريد صفحته ولكى ترسل هذا الطلب ليس فقط يجب أن يكون لديك صحن ارسال ولكن يجب أن يكون لك رقم IP خاص بك لذلك عندما استخدموا هذه الخدمة كانت ترسل عبر خط انترنت أرضى و تستقبل من الدش*


 
الاخ الفاضل ماجد عباس مسرور بمرورك الكريم ولا تحرمنا من مشاركاتك الرائعة والمفيدة الان انا لدي المزود المحلي وايضا كارت الsatellite هل يمكني استخدام الانترنت عبر الكارت وارجو الا اكون قد اثقلت عليكم لانني مبتدئ وجزاكم الله خير.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 مارس 2009)

هذا بالإتفاق مع المزود المحلى طبعا أن يتولى دور Up Link و تستقبل أنت من خلال الكارت والذى يجب أن يكون له IP خاص به
أخى المسألة أشبه بالتليفونات، الحاسب بالكارت مثل عدة تشترى من السوق، لابد من أن تعرف نفسك للشبكة حتى تستطيع أن تستفيد من خدماتها


----------



## كونترول (20 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
نعم يمكن التحميل فقط وهذه بعض الملاحظات
الإيجابيات
يمكن تحديد تحديد


----------



## كونترول (20 مارس 2009)

*التحيمل من النت دون الإتال به*

السلام عليكم 
يمكن التحميل فقط وهذه بعض الملاحظات
الإيجابيات
يمكن تحديد تحديد نوع الملف ( فيديو صورة ..........)
السرعة فائقة
السلبيات
الإستقبا فقط 
التحميل مرفوق بفيروسات
على حسب علمي هناك بطاقتية لعمل هذا التحميل وهما توين هان و سكاي ستار
ولمعلومات إضافية ماعليكم إلا كتابة التحميل العشوائي على قوقل


----------



## ciemo87 (21 مارس 2009)

كونترول قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يمكن التحميل فقط وهذه بعض الملاحظات
> الإيجابيات
> يمكن تحديد تحديد نوع الملف ( فيديو صورة ..........)
> ...



مكشوووووووووووور اخي الفاضل الكنترول هذا الضبط ما كنت ابحث عنه جزاك الله كل خير ومشكورين كثير كل الاخوة الذين شاركوا في الموضوع الله اسأل لكم ولنا العمل الصالح والذرية الصالحة والعلم النافع

ولكن اخي الكنترول لدي سوأل آخر بسيط هل يمكني التحميل عبر اي قمر(i.e.Nilesat, Arabsat, Hotbird...ect)وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## مهندس بغداد (22 مارس 2009)

ciemo87 قال:


> مكشوووووووووووور اخي الفاضل الكنترول هذا الضبط ما كنت ابحث عنه جزاك الله كل خير ومشكورين كثير كل الاخوة الذين شاركوا في الموضوع الله اسأل لكم ولنا العمل الصالح والذرية الصالحة والعلم النافع
> 
> ولكن اخي الكنترول لدي سوأل آخر بسيط هل يمكني التحميل عبر اي قمر(i.e.nilesat, arabsat, hotbird...ect)وجزاكم الله خير



اعتقد ان التحميل العشوائي يتم من قمر اليوتل سات


----------

